# 60lb flathead



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I caught a 60lb flathead at seneca lake Saturday night. Caught on 8lb line. Does anyone know what the record is for 8lb line. Checkout the pic in southeast ohio reports under 60lb flathead


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't know what the record is but I do know........THAT's ONE BIG FLATTIE!!!!!

Awesome!

How long did it take you to land it?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe it's around 76 lbs


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/Fishing...dfish_fshohiorcrdfish/tabid/6984/Default.aspx


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Freak

Jim Corey caught several large flathead while fishing walleye tournaments at Seneca. If he spotted fish on his depthfinder he would jig a spoon in front of them and some were big flathead.

He never told me weights but he did say he broke a St. Croix rod on one and the company replaced it


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Robby I can remember when Jim told me about catching a 54lb flathead at Tappen on 8lb line and a short six foot rod. He wanted the spoon back so bad that he played the fish for almost and hour to get the spoon back. Another boat came by and helped him net the fish. As always it was a funny story to listen to him tell.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

katfish said:


> Freak
> 
> Jim Corey caught several large flathead while fishing walleye tournaments at Seneca. If he spotted fish on his depthfinder he would jig a spoon in front of them and some were big flathead.
> 
> He never told me weights but he did say he broke a St. Croix rod on one and the company replaced it


Jim actually gave me that st croix before he passed still catchin nice flatties and lots of musky on it. Might be from some luck from jim. RIP buddy


----------

